# SFF Fish Tank Computer...



## markkleb (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok I built a bigger one before and I started a small version last year. This might be fun to finish here.
The first one was about the size as a 5 gal aquarium. It used a Micro Atx mobo and was a attention getter at my shop.
The latest one is much smaller, 7" wide 8" high and 10" front to back. It will use the Lego Mobo and guts.(damn SFF stuff costs a lot!)

The Lego mobo is 6 1/2" X 7". It will use a laptop HDD and a Laptop DVD. the slot in the front is for the DVD drive. Its been in the closet for over a year so its a little dusty but I will clean it off as I go. the pict shows a floppy so you can guage the size.

Ok questions, 
first- I was going to use fans to cool it. I also thought about using the water in the tank. So should I use Water Cooling (dosent really need it cause it runs pretty cool)

second- should i use the water part as the water tank? (fake fish)

third- for the back panel behind the mobo what color, red, blue, orange, smoke or clear? I figured for the top I would make it out of smoke to kind of hide the lights. (just imagine glowing fish with a UV)


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 2, 2006)

neat idea..wanna see the finished case!!


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 2, 2006)

maybe cut the tank into two pieces then have water and fish in one part and the other one your pc^^
pretty unhandle for lan party but


----------



## markkleb (Jun 2, 2006)

hey gR3if, if you look at the case it is in 2 compartments. The part on the left is for the water. The section on the right is for the mobo and DVD and parts.

What makes this real cool is you dont have to put fish. You can keep spiders, turtles, snakes, plants, marbles or even Lego pieces in it. It could just be a display case.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 2, 2006)

I dont know why, but i shiver when i think of fish tank filled with water and my computer being dangerously close to it


----------



## markkleb (Jun 2, 2006)

I had my first one for 2 years before I gave it to a friend (who still uses it today) I tested the first test one I built by breaking it with a hammer. The GFI cuts off the power before the fish are hurt.

Ans since the PS inverter is external once the stuff was dry I re-used it (except the mem was toast)


----------



## pt (Jun 2, 2006)

Can't wait until it's finished to see it  
Btw, motherboards can be painted?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 2, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Can't wait until it's finished to see it
> Btw, motherboards can be painted?


Actually I have a can of UV paint (looks clear) but I figured if the cables glowed and the fish did also that would be fine.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 2, 2006)

Blue would be a really good color for this.


----------



## pt (Jun 2, 2006)

Different tones of blue would turn out great, darker in the bottom and lighter on the top, like the sea, and if you really have the time, you can try some small bubles


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol, you and your legos. You should have little lego guys floating around instead of fish.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 5, 2006)

^LOL...that is a small mobo, can you even fit a mATX in there?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 5, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Lol, you and your legos. You should have little lego guys floating around instead of fish.


LEGO FISH...


----------



## jforrer_08 (Jun 5, 2006)

"The GFI cuts off the power before the fish are hurt."
I wouldnt care about the fish! lol.... Amazing idea.. Hope it works out well!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 6, 2006)

My other tank is 3 years old and still fine(much bigger so more pressure also)

This one is smaller and I have lifted the mobo off the floor about a inch and am putting holes for water to drain if there is a leak. If you build it well there will be no leaks.

Another thing, this dosent need to be full of water, you can fill it with marbles(with a light in the middle of them) or you can put dirt in it and make a terrarium or planter for herbs in the kitchen. You can use it to put your spiders or turtle or lizzard etc. It can be a home to a million things.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 6, 2006)

You guys here are certainly creative!

(I have to give you that (those of you that do these PC mods & such) - many are VERY impressive, & VERY original (like this one & others I had noted in another thread that struck me as not only visually impressive, but thinking "outside the box" etc., literally, in many cases (pun intended on the cases part, one fellow even did one from copper pipe for his case & it just BLEW ME AWAY)).



* Legos go a LONG way (used to love them as a young boy, they are classic) & it shows: Nice use of them as what appears to be your mounting mechanism!

APK


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 6, 2006)

WTF?  You lego whore 

FYI, still play with my legos...


----------



## drade (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL nice lego dude, this is gonan be a sweet project!


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 6, 2006)

lma you just make my day ^^
but performance?^^


----------



## markkleb (Jun 6, 2006)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> lma you just make my day ^^
> but performance?^^


Performance? we dont need no stinking performance..

Actually for surfing and stuff its fine. It even plays Starcraft fine.(im using a 8mb buffer 7200rpm HDD) But there is NO WAY its gonna compete with DualCore- X1900 combo.

If you want games there is a PCI slot(the LEGO comp used a 6200)

The new mini mobos are even faster(this year will use AM2) and have Sata and Raid. But if you wanted REAL FAST this could be done with a ATX and SLI if you wanted (use a external PS) but it would be bigger.

I dont have any budget to go crazy but ANYTHING is possible....


----------



## markkleb (Jun 7, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> You guys here are certainly creative!
> 
> (I have to give you that (those of you that do these PC mods & such) - many are VERY impressive, & VERY original (like this one & others I had noted in another thread that struck me as not only visually impressive, but thinking "outside the box" etc., literally, in many cases (pun intended on the cases part, one fellow even did one from copper pipe for his case & it just BLEW ME AWAY)).
> 
> ...


The copper tubing comp would have been really cool if it was plumbed into the water of the house and used for cooling.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 7, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> The copper tubing comp would have been really cool if it was plumbed into the water of the house and used for cooling.



GOOD POINT!

I'd wager the guy who created that mod could do it as well - iirc, he was an experienced mechanical engineer &/or plumber, but not sure now, I'd have to read his background again.

* Again, good point... it'd be a LOT like how some motocycles use their frame to circulate oil thru to cool it, which is a GREAT idea in & of itself... efficient!

APK


----------



## markkleb (Jun 9, 2006)

There is a new Silverstone case that runs water through the actual case.


----------



## OOTay (Jun 9, 2006)

i like this idea. very cool, and you just got to love legos  cant wait till the finished product!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks OOtay, I havent been feeling well lately so Ive been a little slow. I have come up with a lot of new ideas. I cant wait till I can get to em...

The thing about Legos is they are just so easy to work with. I wish I had more Blues and Greens to go with the water. Its really funny cause when I first made this case it was over a year ago and the last thing on my mind was Legos. Now skip forward to now and its kind of hard for me to get to the plastic shop to make the back panel. Hey Wait! I have Legos...


----------



## DorianBrytestar (Jul 14, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea!!!!

(Was just looking around and thought I would put in a little LEGO tips   I have a little bit of experience with them )

If you are looking to get solid colors of pieces there are a few places that you can ordere the blocks from in bulk, in specific colors and sizes. These will make it much easier to come up with a color scheme that is more pleasing than the standard rainbow look.

Do not buy those $20 tubs!!!! You are actually getting ripped off due to all the little tiny pieces that you will never use. They are nice to build up a rough draft set of blocks to figure out sizes and shapes, but for finished projects, nothing beats solid colors =)

Good luck and keep with it!!!!!


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

hey Mark, when you have time to start working in this computer again post some pictures, are you still going to put fishes in there?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 14, 2006)

I made a bigger one a couple of years ago (about 5 Gal.) and Yes I had fish. This will sit on my desk and be my backup comp. Fish are the best part..


----------



## pt (Jul 16, 2006)

When i was reading the post you said you cut a hole i assumed you take some legos, but then i see the pics. 
YOU ARE A LEGO KILLER!! 

EDIT: now i know how is a LEGO inside, thanks


----------



## drade (Jul 16, 2006)

kool!


----------



## pt (Jul 16, 2006)

Where did you get such a small power supply?


----------



## drade (Jul 16, 2006)

Yea I was also wondering the same as PT.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 16, 2006)

its 200 Watts,
http://www.logicsupply.com/default.php/cPath/40

they have one now the size of 2 AA batteries...


----------



## drade (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## DorianBrytestar (Jul 16, 2006)

booooo Lego abuser!!!!!



Hehe, looking good!


----------

